# Munichs new trainstation



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Here are two proposals for a new main trainstation in Munich.

Vote for your favourite!!

This is the proposal which is favoured by the "Deutsche Bahn" 











and this is the proposal which is favoured by the city of Munich











which one do you like best?


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

I voted for the first proposal. It looks much better than the second.

By the way:
this would be the entrance hall for the first proposal:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

wow! 39 views but only 4 votes!


----------



## kota16 (Aug 5, 2003)

I like the first one by DB.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i like the design made by Deutsche Bahn


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

I vote for the design favoured by city of munich.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

The first one! The second looks so 'basic'...


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

^^ i agree with that....


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the first one :yes:


----------



## Berrtus (Sep 13, 2002)

The first proposal! Dutch design!


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

What's wrong with the current HBF? The current terminal is very functional and fairly attractive for a postwar station. 

If I had to choose, I would go with the second proposal.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Berrtus said:


> The first proposal! Dutch design!


Its actually the proposal of the architectural bureau Gewers Kühn + Kühn (Berlin)

the second one is from Auer + Weber Architekten (München)


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

crawford said:


> What's wrong with the current HBF? The current terminal is very functional and fairly attractive for a postwar station.
> 
> If I had to choose, I would go with the second proposal.


Yes its functionally,but its generally an outdated station.And I really wouldnt call it attractive.
The Deutsche bahn is currently building and renovating a lot of Germanys bigger and smaller stations.
they want to improve the quality for the traveller,since the competition, mainly from low cost airliners has risen.

the current station:


----------



## Berrtus (Sep 13, 2002)

The first proposal looks like the design of the dutch bureau Benthem Crouwel, one of the three winners.

http://www.fsw-info.de/projekte/pro...wahl=4&uebersicht=/basic/projekte_akuell.php?
the one design bij Gewers, Kuhn und Kuhn doesn't look like the first proposal;

http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=1922&iNTypeID=27


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

^^wow! great! thx for the info.

But if go to the official website of Gewers,kuehn and Kuehn you find the proposal which I posted.

http://www.gkk-architekten.de/

Its a little confusing.
But I think their proposal looks a little different than the dutch one.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The DB proposal is muchmore attractive to me. The second one looks like an airport terminal building.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Where would this be located in Munich? And what will become of the current station.

At this stage, I can't vote, as I need more information on services and design, and more renderings, especially inside both in the atrium and main train hall.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The first is great.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

to me the first one looks like an office tower or convention center, and the second does look like an airport terminal. neither look like train stations. whats wrong with the current one? i like it.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Deutsche Bahn


----------

